# IBS and PCOS??



## tnade (Nov 30, 2000)

Has anyone noticed or known about a link between the two? Just need to research a bit because my IBS has been dx'd now for 8 yrs and pcos for one year.....need any advice as well!Thanks!Tara


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi Tara,Welcome to the board!As far as I know, there is no link between IBS and PCOS, but many of us here have both.I was diagnosed with IBS-D three years ago and PCOS last year. I was also diagnosed with endometriosis last year. It's a lot to handle sometimes and many of the symptoms seem to overlap. I take the BC pill for my PCOS, and it seems to help some. Less nausea and fewer hot flashes. I think the most frustrating thing is the difficulty losing weight because of the PCOS. It seems to respond only to a low carb diet, but carbs are virtually the only foods that don't aggravate my IBS.Good luck to you. I hope you find some helpful info here.Serenity


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Please explain PCOS....


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Patty,PCOS stands for polycystic Ovarian Syndrome.Wes


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

The following site has some information: http://www.pcosupport.org


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

I was tested for PCOS but tests came back negative. But the doctor was never able to tell me why my periods were so messed up and my facial hair. I wonder if being on the Pill while having the tests would mess up any kind of results?


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Being on the pill probably would effect the results. I was not on the pill when I had the first series of tests, and they showed my hormones were all out of whack. I then started taking the pill, and had another series of tests done about six months later. All my hormone levels were normal. I asked my gynacologist about this and she explained that being on the pill returned my hormone levels to normal. I would suggest seeing your doctor again, or a gynaecologist if possible. Also, have you had an ultrasound done? I had one that showed multiple cysts on both ovaries. That plus the abnormal hormone levels (before the pill) led to the PCOS diagnosis.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Yup - see a gynocologist or endocrinologist.And thanks for reminding me to call my gyno.


----------



## KatieSlocum (Apr 21, 2003)

You know I've wondered the same thing. I was diagnosed as having polycystic ovaries about 10 years ago. I was diagnosed with a laproscopy. I don't have any symptoms of unwanted hair or anything, but apparently I don't always release an egg and my ovaries filled with cysts which would then rupture (now THAT'S pain). I'm on the pill now and am fine, but I've wondered if other people had both. Thanks for getting the topic out there.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I also have both. I was actually just officially diagnosed with PCOS a week ago. My battle with my weight, my ovaries being full of cysts. My periods being very messed up, and finally not being able to get pregnant.I had been on a birth control pill for the past year, Alesse. He said it wasn't doing the job. Infact an Ultrasound last week showed a HUGE cyst on my left ovary, and my right ovary had a bunch of little ones. So he's switching me to a better birth contorl pill. And he's also putting me on Glucophage. Which is normally a medication for those with diabetes, but is also used to treat PCOS.Upside to that medication, makes you lose weight! I was quite happy there! Gets your hormones back in place, makes you have more energy ect.. MAJOR downfall though, big time side effect of diarrhea. They said usually only in the beginning. But from what people have told me who are on it, they have to seriously watch what they eat, very LOW carb diet or they get sick. Who knows I have such bad D anyway, it may be nothing new to me. I just hope it doesn't make it worse!! The doctor said the benefits of this medication will help my health so much, so he really wants me to stick with it. I had to go out of town yesterday for a concert with my DH, so I didn't want to start it yet. I have a few errands to run on Monday, so I plan on starting Tuesday when I can stay home and hopefully adjust to it. I don't know if there is some link. I know my family doctor believed that cysts can irritate the bowels causing symptoms (espeically when the cysts burst). At this point it wouldn't surprise me if there is a connection some where.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Insulin resistance (precursor to diabetes) often accompanies PCOS, so I would imagine that is the reason you were given glucophage. Also, glucophage can cause diarrhea at first while you body adjusts to the medication. Just FYI so you don't panic if you get bad D for a while when you start the med.


----------



## Miss the old days (Jun 2, 2003)

What exactly is this?Reading all the replys it sounds like I may have this.I have had skipped periods, cysts on my ovaries,now heavy periods,. Can someone explain this illness?Is it a blood test by the OBGYN?


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Miss the old days, here is a good website to check out. Explains it all a little better, and ways they treat it: http://www.ivf.com/pcostreat.html Yes, I went to a fertility specialist (who of course is also a OBGYN). They took a lot of different blood tests. Checking my hormone levels, tests for the thyriod, liver, glucose, ovulation dysfuction. The works! I was mainly diagnosed with the ultrasound showing the ovarian cysts AND all my other symptoms (over weight, messed up periods, acne ect..).


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

Yea...I went thru all the tests including the ultrasound which was clear of anything. My biggest worry really is now that I am married and probably want to start trying for a family soon...is how much trouble I might have getting preggers. What if I can't get pregnant? My sister had alot of the same problems and had 3 kids and maybe I am worrying needlessly. It just pissed me off that my doc told me what it WASN'T but not what it WAS. Her basic answer was..."come see me when you want to have a family". Yea thanks.


----------

